# Current Customers Treated Terrible



## davidmoss59 (Oct 14, 2008)

So I called to upgrade to the HR34 today and was told I can't because I'm a current customer. Right now the new tech is only available to new customers. WHAT?

I have been with DirecTV for over 10 years and never once missed or was late with a bill. I have 7 receivers and movie channels - so I pay a lot. In my company I reward loyalty but not so for DirecTV apparently.

Time to look at other options.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are several other threads on this same topic. Don't worry, you will be able to get your HR34 through DIRECTV fairly soon. In the meantime there are several other places to get one.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah, to be "new" again...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

We all got to be "new" customers at least once.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> We all got to be "new" customers at least once.


Some of us were new customers who got to buy the equipment and install it ourselves.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

David Ortiz said:


> Some of us were new customers who got to buy the equipment and install it ourselves.


Yep. I was new when Circuit City was a place you went to in your car. :lol:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

When I was a new customer in 1996 I worked for a subsidiary of Hughes (they owned DirecTV at the time) and I got an employee discount for my Sony SAT A2 system. Self installed. Retail was ~$800 and I paid about $625. Added the Sat B2 and then the Sat T60 and a Philips DSR6000. I did get the HR10-250 at a reduced price when it came out. Then came the HR20-100, I think was $199 for the lease. I then added the HR23. When the HR20 died I replaced it with the HR24, obtained online, to ensure I got the HR24. Right now, I have no need for the HR34. At least not until one of the other units quits on me. So you can see I have spent quite a bit of $$ over the years. Were there discounts? Yes, but I've lost track of just how much. As for other customer loyalty benefits, there have been few.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Look all you want, you have to suite your needs but you want find anything close to the HR34 anywhere else.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> Yep. I was new when Circuit City was a place you went to in your car. :lol:


Yes, or Sears which sold self install kits too. I was up on my roof on a sunny but cold February day in Chicago. :lol:


----------



## Robmoo (Jun 12, 2011)

Something tells me one of their customer retention specialist could get you a HR34. You could always cancel service and sign up as a "new" customer next day under your DW's name.

My HR23 died recently and I was told I'd either have to pay $200 to have it replaced or sign up for a new 2 year contract and have the $200 waived because I was such a loyal customer. I think my CSR was a newb. I told her I would only under the condition that I am given "new" equipment not refurbished and she agreed. Let just say when the refurbished HR22 arrived instead of a nice shiny HR24 I was P.O.'d. They had to actually send me a different receiver as the first HR22 would have started me on a new contract if I had activated it. I looked at switching to another service. They all cost about the same with similar channel line ups and generally crappy customer service. The reason I didn't quit Directv was the same reason I switched to them in the first place. I'm a techie and their equipment is good and "upgradable." You can't just slap a larger HD in a Dish, Time Warner Cable, or Uverse receiver. With the Directv receivers you can. Although Directv has become more and more of a pain in the butt I will likely stick with them as long as this is true. I know you can pay Dish a special fee to attach a USB HD and transfer some programs to the HD, but that is a pain in the A$$ and I have to pay for the privilege? Even if Directv makes they receivers so one can't swap out the HD they have an eSata connection that I don't have to pay an extra fee to use. I may try out that connection if I ever get my hands on a HR24 or 34. I may have to cancel service and reorder it under my wife's name . Hhhmmm . . .

I think I still have a pair of Diretv Tivo's that I bought from Best Buy sitting in my attic. Bless Tivo. I wish their new receivers would support come sort of whole home service. Those Tivo receivers worked the best!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Robmoo said:


> Something tells me one of their customer retention specialist could get you a HR34. You could always cancel service and sign up as a "new" customer next day under your DW's name.
> 
> While he/she could cancel and sign up under a diff name they will not get a HR34 from retention.


----------



## Robmoo (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! You sound like someone from Directv in the know. Loyalty counts for nothing and the way to get the latest and greatest is to keep Directv competing for ones patronage.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> When I was a new customer in 1996 I worked for a subsidiary of Hughes (they owned DirecTV at the time) and I got an employee discount for my Sony SAT A2 system. Self installed. Retail was ~$800 and I paid about $625. Added the Sat B2 and then the Sat T60 and a Philips DSR6000. I did get the HR10-250 at a reduced price when it came out. Then came the HR20-100, I think was $199 for the lease. I then added the HR23. When the HR20 died I replaced it with the HR24, obtained online, to ensure I got the HR24. Right now, I have no need for the HR34. At least not until one of the other units quits on me. So you can see I have spent quite a bit of $$ over the years. Were there discounts? Yes, but I've lost track of just how much. As for other customer loyalty benefits, there have been few.


Newbie. Ah I wish I only paid $800 for my first.

Right at $1000 for the original RCA Deluxe (DRD203RW) in the summer of 1994, got a few months of USSB free, and all of 100 channels and was damn glad to have them.

Self Install kits -- hah! we didn;t need no stinkin install kits -- we just stared into the sun until the satellites crossed over and clamped our fittings on with our teeth.

Can't tell the youngins anything today. Little wimps won;t believe anything we tell em.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Robmoo said:


> I looked at switching to another service. They all cost about the same with similar channel line ups and generally crappy customer service. The reason I didn't quit Directv was the same reason I switched to them in the first place. I'm a techie and their equipment is good and "upgradable." You can't just slap a larger HD in a Dish, Time Warner Cable, or Uverse receiver. With the Directv receivers you can. Although Directv has become more and more of a pain in the butt I will likely stick with them as long as this is true. I know you can pay Dish a special fee to attach a USB HD and transfer some programs to the HD, but that is a pain in the A$$ and I have to pay for the privilege? Even if Directv makes they receivers so one can't swap out the HD they have an eSata connection that I don't have to pay an extra fee to use. I may try out that connection if I ever get my hands on a HR24 or 34. I may have to cancel service and reorder it under my wife's name . Hhhmmm . . .


A misperception need correcting.

Dish allows for the use of an external USB HD with NO CHARGE, this has been true for quite some time. And unlike the D* approach, that drive and its data can be used on any other compatible HDDVR on the same account. IMO, a much better approach since the data isn't lost when a unit craps out.

Another nicety with a couple of E*'s HDDVRs is the ability to back up the timers and such to the remote so if you need to swap out a unit, you can get all your timers back without going through all of that crap we do in other cases. It would be nice if that actually worked all the time, but it is a bit of a crapshoot. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

Otherwise, D*'s MRV is a big plus for them, as is the depth of sports programming if that's your thing.

E has quite a bit more non-premium HD available and no MRV at the moment. Supposedly that will change this year sometime. You know, 'soon'!! 

So it is pick your programming, give whatever weight to MRV you think it is worth to you and then pick the provider that gives you the most important parts of that. No single provider gives you all of it, unfortunately.


----------

